# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Samsung update(09.Dec.2017)- Exynos Read/Restore Cert & Direct Unlock

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users, 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every    update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and    bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.   * * Software version: 15.91.1212 Release date: 09. Dec. 2017    What's new?*  *Added Direct Unlock, Backup/Restore Cert for Exynos Models:*  Galaxy J3 (2017): SM-J330F, SM-J330FN, SM-J330GGalaxy J3 Prime (2017): SM-J326AZ, SM-J327A, SM-J327AZ, SM-J327U, SM-J327W     *Added Read Cert For Exynos Models (no root and credits needed, knox must be 0):* Galaxy A3 (2017): SM-A320F, SM-A320FL, SM-A320YGalaxy A5 (2017): SM-A520F, SM-A520K, SM-A520L, SM-A520S, SM-A520WGalaxy A7 (2017): SM-A720F, SM-A720SGalaxy J3 Prime (2017): SM-J326AZ, SM-J327A, SM-J327AZ, SM-J327U, SM-J327WGalaxy J3 (2017): SM-J330F, SM-J330FN, SM-J330GGalaxy J5 (2017): SM-J530F, SM-J530FM, SM-J530G, SM-J530GM, SM-J530K, SM-J530L, SM-J530S, SM-J530Y, SM-J530YMGalaxy J7 Core: SM-J701F, SM-J701M, SM-J701MTGalaxy J7: SM-J727A, SM-J727AZ, SM-J727S, SM-J727UGalaxy J7 (2017): SM-J730F, SM-J730M, SM-J730FM, SM-J730G, SM-J730GM, SM-J730KGalaxy XCover 4 (2017): SM-G390F, SM-G390Y, SM-G390WGalaxy J5 Prime: SM-G570F, SM-G570M, SM-G570YGalaxy J7 Prime:SM-G610M, SM-G610K, SM-G610L, SM-G610S, SM-G610YGalaxy S8: SM-G950F, SM-G950NGalaxy S8+: SM-G955F, SM-G955NGalaxy Note 8: SM-N950F, SM-N950NGalaxy Tab A: SM-P585, SM-P585M, SM-P585Y, SM-P585N0Galaxy Feel: SC-04J     *Added Read Cert For Exynos Models * (no root and credits needed):* Galaxy A3 (2016): SM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310N0, SM-A310YGalaxy A5 (2016): SM-A5108, SM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510S, SM-A510YGalaxy A7 (2016): SM-A7108, SM-A710F, SM-A710M, SM-A710K, SM-A710L, SM-A710S, SM-A710YGalaxy A8: SM-A800F, SM-A800I, SM-A800IZ, SM-A800S, SM-A800YZ, SCV32Galaxy XCover 3: SM-G389FGalaxy On5: SM-G550FY, SM-G5500Galaxy On7: SM-G600FGalaxy J7 Prime: SM-G610FGalaxy S6 Active: SM-G890AGalaxy S5 New Edition: SM-G903M, SM-G903WGalaxy S6: SM-G920A, SM-G920AZ, SM-G920F, SM-G920I, SM-G920K, SM-G920L, SM-G920S, SM-G920T, SM-G920T1, SM-G920W8Galaxy S6 EDGE: SM-G925A, SM-G925I, SM-G925K, SM-G925L, SM-G925S, SM-G925T, SM-G925W8Galaxy S6 EDGE+: SM-G9287, SM-G9287C, SM-G928A, SM-G928C, SM-G928G, SM-G928I, SM-G928K, SM-G928L, SM-G928S, SM-G928T, SM-G928W8Galaxy S7: SM-G930F, SM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G930W8Galaxy S7 EDGE: SM-G935F, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935S, SM-G935W8Galaxy Express 3: SM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J120F, SM-J120FN, SM-J120G, SM-J120M, SM-J120W, SM-J120ZNGalaxy J2: SM-J200BT, SM-J200F, SM-J200G, SM-J200GU, SM-J200M, SM-J200YGalaxy J3 (2016): SM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J320W8Galaxy Sol: SM-J321AZGalaxy J7 (2016): SM-J7108, SM-J710F, SM-J710FN, SM-J710FQ, SM-J710GN, SM-J710MN, SM-J710KGalaxy Note 5: SM-N9208, SM-N920A, SM-N920C, SM-N920G, SM-N920F, SM-N920I, SM-N920K, SM-N920L, SM-N920S, SM-N920T, SM-N920W8Galaxy Note 7: SM-N930F, SM-N930K, SM-N930L, SM-N930SGalaxy Note 7 Fan Edition: SM-N935F, SM-N935K, SM-N935L, SM-N935SGalaxy Tab A: SM-T585, SM-T585C, SM-T585N0Galaxy Tab View: SM-T677, SM-T677AGalaxy Tab S2 8.0: SM-T715, SM-T715C, SM-T715YGalaxy Tab S2 9.7: SM-T815, SM-T815C, SM-T815N0, SM-T815Y, SM-T817, SM-T817A, SM-T817T, SM-T817WGalaxy Tab E: SM-T375L, SM-T375S, SM-T377A, SM-T377W    ***_ The software provides information if there is any problem with knox at that model._ 
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------

